# Tightening of the womb - could not transfer



## Daisy1972 (Nov 11, 2011)

Good evening ladies. I had a pretty disappointing day and trying to make sense of it. I am in Spain for embryo transfer with DE IVF and the doctor could not insert the canula because i have a tightening of the womb! I could not belive it, I bled and it was painful and then he stopped and said I need to have a hysterectomy as trying to force the canula would not be good for implantation. We don't know why I have this. I have a naturally conceived child and previous ivf cycles so I know things can get up there. Has anyone experienced this ? I am just speechless and upset. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## bisayan (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm very sorry to hear the transfer did not go well. A dumb question as you mentioned you had previous IVF, but was your bladder full enough? I had a Neupogen wash once with an empty bladder and the doctor had difficulty inserting it. 
Did you mean you would be having a hysteroscopy? Perhaps there is some scar tissue which needs removing? 
Whatever caused this I hope it can be resolved soon! X


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

I had a difficult transfer for ivf #1 bad cramping adterwards (not good for implantation)so requested a mock transfer before #2, they could not get the cathether in, tried for ages ended up having ZIFT. Changed clinics, explained about ZIFT they suggested a mock transfer, he got it in but suggested he got past "something", he suggested an over grown gland or similar.  It wasn't a problem after that (many, many fets). I do have a weird shaped uterus, slightly cork screwed apparently I wondered if that was a factor, personally I think it is also down to skill of person doing transfer.  If it happens again, tell them no offence but after all this effort you want someone else to try before stopping.


----------



## Agaamh (Oct 15, 2016)

@dippygirls
what does it mean  ZIFT?
I had bad cramping about 30 minuts after my last transfer. No sure why, as the doctor doing this is very experienced and the previous transfer was ok.
for the next one, probably I will get atisoban to decrease the "movements" of the uterus.


----------



## bambinoshar (Nov 2, 2013)

Hope you dont mind me posting but i noticed that you have had similar problems to me.
I have had 7 failed de cycles to date and have had immune tests, 2 hysteroscopes and 2 uterine biopsies.
I have also had difficult transfers and have had cramping for 2-3 days after transfers. 
I had cevical dilation and scratch in dec last year before FET in jan and they still could not get the catheter in to cervix I am at ivf Spain and have had 3DE transfers there using PGS embryos. It was mentioned after my recent FET failed end sept this year that the Dr doing transfer noticed uterus was contracting more than on previous transfers and that perhaps the embryos are being expelled after transfer despite them being placed correctly in the uterus. It was the same Dr who did mock, scratch biopsy and hystercope and last 2 transfers so I assume he knows his way round by now.
I was also sedated this time as I find it extremely painful and get very anxious. 
So they are suggesting giving me atosiban iv 30mins before transfer but I am really worried that if the transfers 
are causing the problem will this be enough to help. 
Agaamh & Daisy 1972 which clinics are you having treatment.
Dippy girl where you successful after zift.


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

ZIFT is keyhole surgery to transfer the embryos and no, I am sorry I wasn't successful after ZIFT. There were multiple issues with me (us) including immune.

At my last clinic they always drafted in one of the experts to do my embryo transfer and that really helped, after the mock transfer in the UK where be pushed through I never really had the complete obstruction issue again. The last clinic I attended they performed multiple transfers on me and they had directions on file on how to get the catheter in the right place for me and pulled in the more senior people when it wasn't going well a couple of times. I do think that a large part of the procedure is down to the doctor having a skilled and gentle touch.

I notice that Geoffrey Sheer offers a tranquilliser for some of his patients, maybe us being tense is also an issue? http://haveababy.com/fertility-information/ivf-authority/embryo-transfer-in

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertility Friends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## bambinoshar (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi dippy girl sorry to hear that you weren't successful after ZIFT its so unfair. I also have immune issues I've tested with high cytokines in pnks and unks but so far with tx for these haven't had any luck.


----------

